# Dallas vs Houston



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (10-6) vs Houston Rockets (6-10)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>

My key thoughts on winning this game

- Put Josh Howard on Tracy McGrady, he contained TMac to 15 (6-16) shooting last time

- Dirk is unstoppable, he needs to have a big game

- Expose Houstons weak defense, especially at PG and SF

- Get off to another quick start


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

103 to 97 mavs

dirk with 33 points and 13 boards


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavs are scoring at will. But so are the Rockets. The Mavs are playing better defense. Last time we played we won in a blowout at Houston. I think this will be closer but Dallas will pull away. 

Dallas 108
Houston 95
Final.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we are soooo taking you down....  

no honestly I can't see Houston winning this one. Dirk's unstoppable, and add that to the fact that we have a pathetic PF duo of Juwan Howard and Mo Taylor who can't guard anyone, Dirk will be putting up shots at will. So yah only way I see Dallas losing is if:

1) Dirk has a terrible shooting night
2) Dirk gets hurt
3) Either Yao or T-Mac goes crazy and puts up 40+ pts


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 3) Either Yao or T-Mac goes crazy and puts up 40+ pts


:nod: Whenever TMac scores 40+ against the Mavs this season, they win

Imagine if TMac went for 48


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Bob Sura is probably not gonna play,his injury got worse. 

ur Dirk and Finley duo is just too much for any team,but~~~they both got cold once in a while,right?:grinning: 

BTW:Theo,i just found u totally dominated Mavericks board.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Bob Sura is probably not gonna play,his injury got worse.
> 
> ur Dirk and Finley duo is just too much for any team,but~~~they both got cold once in a while,right?:grinning:
> ...



Nah man, I just make the threads. Peepz here know heaps more than me


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> we are soooo taking you down....
> 
> no honestly I can't see Houston winning this one. Dirk's unstoppable, and add that to the fact that we have a pathetic PF duo of Juwan Howard and Mo Taylor who can't guard anyone, Dirk will be putting up shots at will. So yah only way I see Dallas losing is if:
> ...


the only way Yoa puts up 40 is if they play a double header...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey I am new here from Hawai'i. Whats going on braddahs. Sorry if I speak pidgin its kinda hard because I am half hawaiian. Anyway I am a big Suns and Mavs fan. Maruquis Daniels, Josh Howard, and Dirty Dirk baby. haha. This should be a good game tomorrow. Dirk goes for 35 and 14. Juwan Howard guarding him? Haha. Anyway how long is Marquis Daniels out for?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kekaihawaiiball</b>!
> Hey I am new here from Hawai'i. Whats going on braddahs. Sorry if I speak pidgin its kinda hard because I am half hawaiian. Anyway I am a big Suns and Mavs fan. Maruquis Daniels, Josh Howard, and Dirty Dirk baby. haha. This should be a good game tomorrow. Dirk goes for 35 and 14. Juwan Howard guarding him? Haha. Anyway how long is Marquis Daniels out for?


Welcome to the board, as long as you post it's all good

Marquis is out indefinately with a horrible ankle


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board, as long as you post it's all good
> ...


Yup, I will post here, just got a computer for the first time  Anyway Theo how much do you say dirk scores? Think Juwan can guard him?  
I also feel Josh Howard will contain TMac. Hes having a good Sophomore season. Yao concerns me a little though.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kekaihawaiiball</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, I will post here, just got a computer for the first time  Anyway Theo how much do you say dirk scores? Think Juwan can guard him?
> I also feel Josh Howard will contain TMac. Hes having a good Sophomore season. Yao concerns me a little though.


I say Dirk goes for 29 or 38

Yao has been playing like a non-factor recently. Hell the other day, he was benched for most of the half for Dikembe

Juwan got NO Chance 

If Josh can get TMac at around 22 on below 40% then I'll be pumped

I actually get to watch this game, I'm so pumped. I'm going to record it, and watch it so I pick up every detail. I'll make sure to post some notes

OT: Kekai, check out the Mavs fan roll call at the top of this forum


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hell yeah!!! only a couple of hours until we throw down...the schedule for the past 2 weeks has been scarce...I feel deprived...we shold win this game since we had 3 days to prepare for it...every power ranking in the world has us at #5...no higher


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Hell yeah!!! only a couple of hours until we throw down...the schedule for the past 2 weeks has been scarce...I feel deprived...we shold win this game since we had 3 days to prepare for it...every power ranking in the world has us at #5...no higher


mavs will have 9 games in 15 days starting on friday so get ready for it!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard OUT!

Crap!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas: 110
Houston: 98

Dirk has a big game and Terry gets 12 Assists. Go ahead and mark it down.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Yao Ming vs. Erick Dampier: If the Mavericks succeed in keeping Yao Ming to his non-star form whenever he plays the Mavericks, they should be fine. In two meetings, Yao has averaged only 13 points and 10 rebounds, making just seven of 26 shots (26.9 percent). "Damp does a great job on him," Dirk Nowitzki said. "The two times we've played them, he's meeting him early and doesn't let him get position. That's what it's all about."


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Chasing a record: Jason Terry is two 3-pointers from the Mavericks' record book. He's made six treys in a row spanning two games. Two more would tie him for second place on the consecutive 3-pointer list with Wang Zhi-Zhi and Dale Ellis. Topping the list is Brad Davis, who made 10 in a row in 1988.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Damp will throttle Yoa like Homer throttles Bart...


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

who will score more? T-mac or the Diggler?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

good start


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> who will score more? T-mac or the Diggler?


off the cuff? TMac...greatest player in the game...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm really afraid of Tmac going for huge numbers because Howard is injured...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What is up with Shawn Bradley....

10pts, 4reb, 1asst, 1stl in 9mins?!?!?!?!

(Note: he's being guarded by Mutumbo, not Yao!)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

McGrady might be hurt...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> What is up with Shawn Bradley....
> 
> 10pts, 4reb, 1asst, 1stl in 9mins?!?!?!?!
> ...



thats a lie...he scored his 1st three jumpers on Yoa then they threw Mt. Mutombo in...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a lie...he scored his 1st three jumpers on Yoa then they threw Mt. Mutombo in...


THAT'S a lie... he hit 2 shots on Yao at most, I saw his boxscore climb while Mutumbo was in the game


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> THAT'S a lie... he hit 2 shots on Yao at most, I saw his boxscore climb while Mutumbo was in the game


and Im watching the game along with the rest of America...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Streak extends to 6 straight 60 point halfs, I'm loving watching this game.

Dirk with 16, playing well.

MVP! for Shawn Bradley


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

T-Mac is having foot problems thats why he hasnt been that big of a factor

Damp and Dirk are in foul trouble but Bradley is filling in very nicely, but since he just had back surgery they have to limit his time 

Both teams are playing solid interior D but both are leaving the 3 point line wide open

the way the Rockets win is if they let Sura tack over, I dont think we can really gaurd him this game

The way the Mavs win is for the gaurds to penetrate and dish, attempting to get the Rockets big men in trouble...but the Rockets are a scarier team when they dont have to Pander to Yoa...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That last foul on Dirk was bull****


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> What is up with Shawn Bradley....
> 
> 10pts, 4reb, 1asst, 1stl in 9mins?!?!?!?!
> ...




lol dude he made 4 baskets on yao. what are you talking about


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> and Im watching the game along with the rest of America...



:laugh:


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> lol dude he made 4 baskets on yao. what are you talking about


I only recall him shooting 1 jumper over Yao.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Someone please give Dirk the ball.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Smooth Lotion</b>!
> 
> 
> I only recall him shooting 1 jumper over Yao.


of course man. 

6:17 DAL Shawn Bradley made Jump Shot, Assist Jason Terry 
6:02 HOU Tracy McGrady made Layup, Assist Bob Sura 
5:48 DAL Shawn Bradley made Jump Shot, Assist Jason Terry 
5:31 HOU Lost ball turnover on Yao Ming, Stolen by Jason Terry 
5:22 DAL Dirk Nowitzki made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Jerry Stackhouse 
5:09 DAL Dirk Nowitzki made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Jason Terry 
4:48 HOU Full Timeout 
4:46 HOU Juwan Howard made Jump Shot, Assist Bob Sura 
4:30 DAL Jerry Stackhouse missed Jump Shot 
4:27 HOU Defensive Rebound by Tracy McGrady 
4:17 HOU Lost ball turnover on Tracy McGrady, Stolen by Darrell Armstrong 
3:55 DAL Shawn Bradley made Turnaround Jump Shot 
3:35 HOU Juwan Howard made Jump Shot, Assist Bob Sura 
3:11 HOU Personal foul on Yao Ming 
3:10 DAL Shawn Bradley made Jump Shot, Assist Darrell Armstrong 


then deke came in the game. you gonna keep lying or admit it?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Someone please give Dirk the ball.


some please guard a 3. geez we need howard out there badly


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We need Josh out there badly, we got torched for 37 in that quarter on 70% shooting

NOTE TO DIRK: If your man is consistenly hitting long jumpers, guard him (Juwan Howard)

Come on Mavs, pull through.

I'm wearing my Dirk jersey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirks gonna have his run now...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We really are missing Josh badly with his defensive presence. With that said. Horrible horrible offense we have been playing this half. The ball is not getting into Dirk and Finleys hands at all. We are dribbling to much. At the same time. The Rockets shots are falling while our shots simply aren't.

Also. Where is the perimeter D. I guess we miss Howard as well as Daniels on this one.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Somebody please guard juwon howard. we are making look like a superstar out there. oh and can we please get the ball in dirk's hands please.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

6 minutes left. we are not out of this game if we start playing some ball.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> We really are missing Josh badly with his defensive presence. With that said. Horrible horrible offense we have been playing this half. The ball is not getting into Dirk and Finleys hands at all. We are dribbling to much. At the same time. The Rockets shots are falling while our shots simply aren't.
> 
> Also. Where is the perimeter D. I guess we miss Howard as well as Daniels on this one.


missing josh and quis badly. if we have at least one our defense is 80 percent better. this sux.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

MY GOD. what was that stackhouse.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Down to 9 come on defense.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

3 min...nine points we can do this...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

off night by finley...wow. i hope howard feels better on friday or we have no chance against SA.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> off night by finley...wow. i hope howard feels better on friday or we have no chance against SA.


howard was kept out tonight as a precaution for the spurs game. I hate it when nellie does that ****. starting armstrong got us ****ed up. no way in hell armstrong can guard tmac.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk should just be shooting 3's right now...drawing contact...instead Stack is shooting fast break deep 2's and Terry is not controling the rock...HOW MANY WIDE OPEN 3'S ARE YOU GONNA GIVE A TEAM IN ONE NIGHT...ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY HAVE THE MUST CLUTCH SHOOTER IN THE LEAGUE...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Dirk should just be shooting 3's right now...drawing contact...instead Stack is shooting fast break deep 2's and Terry is not controling the rock...HOW MANY WIDE OPEN 3'S ARE YOU GONNA GIVE A TEAM IN ONE NIGHT...ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY HAVE THE MUST CLUTCH SHOOTER IN THE LEAGUE...


howard and daniels man. without them out there our defensive rotation is trash


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> howard was kept out tonight as a precaution for the spurs game. I hate it when nellie does that ****. starting armstrong got us ****ed up. no way in hell armstrong can guard tmac.


if that's true. then this is point number [pick a number] on why i wont him gone.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Geez, Bradley...just punch Yoa in the face why dont ya...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

that sequence just summerizes the night. our shots did not fall tonight.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

were done...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> that sequence just summerizes the night. our shots did not fall tonight.


we shot 48 percent man. you can't allow a team to shoot 60 percent and make 15 threes and expect to win


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> we shot 48 percent man. you can't allow a team to shoot 60 percent and make 15 threes and expect to win


that's true. i was talking about that stackhouse sequence though lol. the 2nd half shooting was not that great though.

where have you been all night finley..oh i know..they havent given you the ball


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

oh well Congrats Houston.
but horrible game by the Mavs tonight.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dirk didn't get the ball enough, instead you have Stackhouse throwing up bricks. :uhoh:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> that's true. i was talking about that stackhouse sequence though lol. the 2nd half shooting was not that great though.
> ...




i expected the rockets to get at least 1 or 2 from us. we've owned them the past 3 years and they tired of it. Not having josh howard or marquis out there tonight really really made our perimeter defense look like crap. Way to go nellie gotta love you decided that darrell armstrong should start at sg tonight and guard the 6 8 tmac. gotta love that decision:upset: 


fin was 4 outta 14 tonight man. at one point he was 1 for 8. he did absolutely nothing. t his is our worst loss of the season. tonight's game was trash.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Argh, pathetic second half. 

TMac was on fire, Josh Howard is soo important to this team.

And Michael Finley, 3 3's in the last minute or so? Where the **** where you all game


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

how do we give up 124 points!!!!even without 2 of our top 3 defenders this is unnacceptable...they had 3 days to prepare for this game and...I forgot what my and was...

1. Devin Harris looked clueless out there

2. the past couple of games the Mavs started out by feeding Damp 4-5 times in the paint...get him involved immediatly and set a standard with the refs that its gonna be a physical game down low

3. HOW DO YOU NOT GUARD TMAC!!!!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> how do we give up 124 points!!!!even without 2 of our top 3 defenders this is unnacceptable...they had 3 days to prepare for this game and...I forgot what my and was...
> 
> 1. Devin Harris looked clueless out there
> ...



because nelson is an idiot. He tries to tinker with **** too much. instead of just saying let's start stack tonight he starts armstrong who has barely seen the court the past 10 games. I"m so mad about this game right now it's not even funny


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> NOTE TO DIRK: If your man is consistenly hitting long jumpers, guard him (Juwan Howard)


!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The ONLY good thing about this game was that this thread had 62 replies.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im not upset about the loss as much as our poor D...I could care less about our record as long as its good enough to get in the playoffs

If your gonna lose, lose becuase your O is bad not cause your D is...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We started off well enough, but eventually, after their (Rockets) initial run in the 3rd quarter, they just caught fire and were executing the gameplan to a T. This night was an exception IMO.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

TMac hit 6 3's, and Houston shot 48% from 3 land


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

nelson coached like crap today. He started off by starting armstrong at sg (against tmac) because howard (flu) daniels (ankle) are out instead of starting stack house. Mind you armstrong has barely seen the court in the last 10 to 15 games but tonight he's the "tmac stopper" I don't u nderstand this guy man. when he's on he's on but when he's off he does some of the stupidest **** i've ever seen.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the year we went 62-20 we had 23 national televised games...we lost 19 of them...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Im not upset about the loss as much as our poor D...I could care less about our record as long as its good enough to get in the playoffs
> 
> If your gonna lose, lose becuase your O is bad not cause your D is...


I could not agree more. You are right on with this statement. There is no excuse for bad defense. On offense you are going to have bad shooting nights but there is no excuse for leaving shooters wide open.

I am pissed about the defense and of course Nelson has to once again try and be clever. Why the hell do you start Armstrong? It's just Nelson again doing his "Look how I can fool everyone by doing the unconventional thing?"

While I don't think that is what cost us the game it just irks me that he has to do that crap.

I realize that Josh Howard is an important piece of the puzzle here but is he that important? We go from holding teams to 42% shooting with him in the lineup and without him we allow 60%. I know that sometimes you are going to run into a hot team and the Rockets were hot even on somewhat contested shots. So it is not all Josh Howard but he certainly sets a good defensive tone for this team.

We have not had much luck with injuries/illness this year. Damn it's hard to get into an extended rythm when guys are missing games. We had a nice rotation going then Howard gets the Flu.

Are we ever going to have everyone including Marquis Daniels healthy this year? I would really like to see how good this team could be with the entire team available.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

As do I mavsman. I really would love to see this team perform when all are healthy. The reason why I brought up Howard is not because he plays defense well. He brings some intensity and fires up his teammates by his play to make everybody else play better defense. I remember him and Najera and Daniels doing exactly that last season in many games when we won. He was missed alot because they look lacksidasical on defense last night.


----------

